# Antonio Ingroia



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2013)

magistrato italiano, faceva parte del pool di Falcone e Borsellino, conduce processi tra Stato e Mafia (la famosa Trattativa Stato-Cosa Nostra)
poco tempo fa è stato inviato dall'ONU per investigare sulla lotta del narcotraffico in Guatemala
ci sarebbe ancora da parlare ma per adesso mi fermo quì...visto che si è candidato alle Elezioni a capo del Partito di Sinistra Rivoluzione Civile, volevo sapere che cosa ne pensate su di lui


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2013)

Tutto il bene possibile. Non credo di andare a votare, ma se dovessi decidermi...


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Ma che bisogno aveva di entrare in politica ?

E' una domanda da profano senza polemica, eh.


----------



## Lollo interista (12 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma che bisogno aveva di entrare in politica ?
> 
> E' una domanda da profano senza polemica, eh.



+1

per quanto stimi Ingroia,questo protagonismo dei giudici ha stancato,dovrebbero essere figure ultraprofessionali al 100 %


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Persona stimabile ma personalmente sono contrario ai magistrati che si danno alla politica, che in ogni caso, poi non dovrebbero mai più ritornare al loro vecchio posto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma che bisogno aveva di entrare in politica ?
> 
> E' una domanda da profano senza polemica, eh.



vuole combattere i criminali nel loro habitat naturale


----------



## Doctore (12 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> +1
> 
> per quanto stimi Ingroia,questo protagonismo dei giudici ha stancato,dovrebbero essere figure ultraprofessionali al 100 %


Guarda il problema non sono i magistrati nella politica...il problema e' quando fanno politica mentre fanno i magistrati.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Persona stimabile ma personalmente sono contrario ai magistrati che si danno alla politica, che in ogni caso, *poi non dovrebbero mai più ritornare al loro vecchio posto*.



Esatto, ma guarda caso lui non ha dato le dimissioni da magistrato ma si è messo in aspettativa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Guarda il problema non sono i magistrati nella politica...il problema e' quando fanno politica mentre fanno i magistrati.



d'accordissimo , quello è il vero problema


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Esatto, ma guarda caso lui non ha dato le dimissioni da magistrato ma si è messo in aspettativa.



Al momento la legge lo consente, ma andrebbe vietato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> Guarda il problema non sono i magistrati nella politica...il problema e' quando fanno politica mentre fanno i magistrati.



Qualsiasi scelta dei giudici che tocca i potenti ha risvolti politici, questo non significa che quei magistrati fanno politica.


----------



## Solo (12 Gennaio 2013)

Io sono sempre dalla parte della magistratura, ma Ingroia sono anni che gira l'Italia tra incontri e comizi e fa politica. O fai il magistrato o fai politica, altrimenti non sei credibile.


----------



## Canonista (12 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Persona stimabile ma personalmente sono contrario ai magistrati che si danno alla politica, che in ogni caso, poi non dovrebbero mai più ritornare al loro vecchio posto.



Ma tanto a chi vuoi gliene freghi dei conflitti d'interesse...

Se la suonano e se la cantano, 'sti magistra-litici...


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Guarda il problema non sono i magistrati nella politica...il problema e' quando fanno politica mentre fanno i magistrati.



Mamma che stima. Potessi darti reputazione a fiume lo farei.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Al momento la legge lo consente, ma andrebbe vietato.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



I magistrati, in campo fiscale e in tema di diritto del lavoro, fanno politica ogni giorno, purtroppo.


----------



## Francy (12 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Al momento la legge lo consente, ma andrebbe vietato.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Fidati, Ingroia fa proprio politica. E usa il suo ruolo per farla da anni. Quando ero al liceo doveva venire a parlare alla scuola della mafia e dei suoi risvolti, invece ci venne a fare un comizio sul governo Berlusconi II o III... Quando si parla di conflitto di interessi è anche questo.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Fidati, Ingroia fa proprio politica. E usa il suo ruolo per farla da anni. Quando ero al liceo doveva venire a parlare alla scuola della mafia e dei suoi risvolti, invece ci venne a fare un comizio sul governo Berlusconi II o III... Quando si parla di conflitto di interessi è anche questo.



Sicuramente ci sono abusi da parte di alcuni, perciò ho detto che chi poi si schiera apertamente in politica non dovrebbe poter più tornare in magistratura.


----------



## Francy (12 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ci sono abusi da parte di alcuni, perciò ho detto che chi poi si schiera apertamente in politica non dovrebbe poter più tornare in magistratura.



Eh beh, sarebbe sacrosanto...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Non conidivido per nulla la discesa in campo nelle politiche,anzi la ritengo pessima,soprattutto nel caso in cui ritorni alle vecchie mansoni.Brutta cosa,i magistrati non dovrebbero aver la possibilita' di candidarsi politicamente,anche se mossi da buone intenzioni.Possono essere molto pericolosi.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Gennaio 2013)

Penso che non sarebbe dovuto entrare in politica ma, detto questo, sto pensando seriamente di votarlo


----------



## Prinz (12 Gennaio 2013)

Un tempo lo stimavo. Un tempo


----------



## juventino (12 Gennaio 2013)

Non doveva entrare in politica e se proprio voleva non doveva mettersi con la gente con cui si è messo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2013)

domanda stupida...perchè dite che un magistrato non dovrebbe fare politica?


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> domanda stupida...perchè dite che un magistrato non dovrebbe fare politica?



I magistrati dovrebbero applicare le leggi senza dare alle stesse "interpretazioni" ideologiche, detto questo, per me, possono, dopo essersi dimessi, far politica ma non certo far poi ritorno nella magistratura perché chi giudica deve essere imparziale ma anche apparirlo per la propria autorevolezza e la credibilità del sistema.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Gennaio 2013)

Io non ne faccio un discorso di ideologia... Chiunque ha una sua ideologia, anche se un magistrato non si candida ha comunque inevitabilmente un suo pensiero politico.

Io sono tendenzialmente contrario in quanto sono dell'idea che i vari poteri (legislativo, giudiziario, esecutivo) dovrebbero essere in mano a persone differenti, senza che questi possano mai saltare da un carro all'altro


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io non ne faccio un discorso di ideologia... Chiunque ha una sua ideologia, anche se un magistrato non si candida ha comunque inevitabilmente un suo pensiero politico.
> 
> Io sono tendenzialmente contrario in quanto sono dell'idea che i vari poteri (legislativo, giudiziario, esecutivo) dovrebbero essere in mano a persone differenti, senza che questi possano mai saltare da un carro all'altro



Il pensiero politico e gli ideali di ciascuno sono ovviamente insopprimibili ma i magistrati non devono agire per perseguire i loro ideali.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Gennaio 2013)

Non è detto che un magistrato che entra in politica fino a quel momento abbia lavorato solo spinto dai propri ideali...


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non è detto che un magistrato che entra in politica fino a quel momento abbia lavorato solo spinto dai propri ideali...



Certo come non è detto per qualsiasi cittadino. Solo che, per me, il cittadino normale poi può tornare alla sua attività il magistrato no, perché inevitabilmente verrà visto di parte.


----------



## esjie (12 Gennaio 2013)

Non lo conosco perchè non seguo la politica se non vicino ai periodi elettorali, cmq voterò lui dato che rifondazione è lì. Meglio comunque un magistrato che un grande imprenditore, o peggio delinquenti.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non è detto che un magistrato che entra in politica fino a quel momento abbia lavorato solo spinto dai propri ideali...



La terzietà salta completamente quando hai di fronte una persona che con le sue decisioni vuole ottenere il risultato X, in base ai suoi, chiamiamoli, ideali.
Ogni giorno i magistrati prendono decisioni relative a milioni e milioni di euro, e a migliaia di posti di lavoro. Se non sono super partes, rischiano di fare danni INENARRABILI. Oltretutto, capita (non so dire con quale incidenza) che gli stessi siano chiamati a giudicare cose che non capiscono minimamente. Ma questo e' un discorso a parte. Ci sarebbe poi da discutere sul complesso di onnipotenza stile chirurgo ma non la finiremmo piu'....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



esjie ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco perchè non seguo la politica se non vicino ai periodi elettorali, cmq voterò lui dato che rifondazione è lì. Meglio comunque un magistrato che un grande imprenditore, o peggio delinquenti.



Perche' meglio un magistrato che un imprenditore?


----------



## esjie (12 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La terzietà salta completamente quando hai di fronte una persona che con le sue decisioni vuole ottenere il risultato X, in base ai suoi, chiamiamoli, ideali.
> Ogni giorno i magistrati prendono decisioni relative a milioni e milioni di euro, e a migliaia di posti di lavoro. Se non sono super partes, rischiano di fare danni INENARRABILI. Oltretutto, capita (non so dire con quale incidenza) che gli stessi siano chiamati a giudicare cose che non capiscono minimamente. Ma questo e' un discorso a parte. Ci sarebbe poi da discutere sul complesso di onnipotenza stile chirurgo ma non la finiremmo piu'....
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Perchè gli imprenditori farebbero il loro interesse: deregolamentare il lavoro, stipendi più bassi ecc.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Gennaio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Perchè gli imprenditori farebbero il loro interesse: deregolamentare il lavoro, stipendi più bassi ecc.



Premessa: pure i magistrati fanno i loro interessi. Tutti fanno i loro interessi. Detto questo,

Secondo te il paese, le famiglie, i cittadini, girano di piu' intorno ai magistrati o intorno agli imprenditori?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I magistrati dovrebbero applicare le leggi senza dare alle stesse "interpretazioni" ideologiche, detto questo, per me, possono, dopo essersi dimessi, far politica ma non certo far poi ritorno nella magistratura perché chi giudica deve essere imparziale ma anche apparirlo per la propria autorevolezza e la credibilità del sistema.



beh si il magistrato deve essere imparziale...cmq ho letto i 10 punti del piano...non mi sembrano male


----------



## Canonista (12 Gennaio 2013)

Beh, un magistrato non si decurterebbe mai lo stipendio, un imprenditore almeno creerebbe lavoro nel tentativo di arricchirsi.

Comunque sì, i poteri devono essere affidati a 3 organi diversi ed ognuno di questi organi non può/deve sconfinare nel "territorio" degli altri organi.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Gennaio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Beh, un magistrato non si decurterebbe mai lo stipendio, un imprenditore almeno creerebbe lavoro nel tentativo di arricchirsi.
> 
> Comunque sì, i poteri devono essere affidati a 3 organi diversi ed ognuno di questi organi non può/deve sconfinare nel "territorio" degli altri organi.


Infatti, stranamente, quando si parlava di tagliare gli stipendi ai magistrati, la cosa e' stata dichiarata illegittima.


----------



## esjie (12 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Premessa: pure i magistrati fanno i loro interessi. Tutti fanno i loro interessi. Detto questo,
> 
> Secondo te il paese, le famiglie, i cittadini, girano di piu' intorno ai magistrati o intorno agli imprenditori?



Non vedo che interesse possa avere un magistrato nel deregolamentare il lavoro...

Io credo nella contrapposizione dipendente/imprenditore. So che per voi liberali è un concetto antiquato, per me no, anzi è attualissimo.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> beh si il magistrato deve essere imparziale...cmq ho letto i 10 punti del piano...non mi sembrano male



Qualunque sia il piano.....di Ingroia come di un altro non dovrebbe, comunque, al termine dell'esperienza politica far ritorno in magistratura.


----------



## Solo (12 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il pensiero politico e gli ideali di ciascuno sono ovviamente insopprimibili ma i magistrati non devono agire per perseguire i loro ideali.


Concordo.



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non è detto che un magistrato che entra in politica fino a quel momento abbia lavorato solo spinto dai propri ideali...


Vero. Ma quando uno scende in politica e si schiera apertamente, nascono dubbi. Poi la magistratura non si può lamentare se il nano li attacca accusandoli di essere politicizzati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Qualunque sia il piano.....di Ingroia come di un altro non dovrebbe, comunque, al termine dell'esperienza politica far ritorno in magistratura.



e su questo sono d'accordo...io parlo del piano che a me inizialmente piace
politica anti mafia, scuole pubbliche, sanità con al centro il paziente, democrazia nel lavoro, abrogazione delle leggi ad personam, candidati con merito alle elezioni, non con condanne
poi bisogna vedere come vuole raggiungere questi punti


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e su questo sono d'accordo...io parlo del piano che a me inizialmente piace
> politica anti mafia, scuole pubbliche, sanità con al centro il paziente, democrazia nel lavoro, abrogazione delle leggi ad personam, candidati con merito alle elezioni, non con condanne
> poi bisogna vedere come vuole raggiungere questi punti



Punti sempre condivisibili. Ma, come sai bene, difficilmente (a voler essere buono) sarà in grado di realizzarli da solo.


----------



## Lollo7zar (12 Gennaio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Perchè gli imprenditori farebbero il loro interesse: deregolamentare il lavoro, stipendi più bassi ecc.



.


----------



## Brain84 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Massima stima di lui come magistrato. Fare il politico però è un'altra cosa, i doveri sono diversi, le cariche da assumere pure. 
Si può essere dei fenomeni nel giocare a calcio ed essere pessimi allenatori, si può essere degli ottimi imprenditori ed essere pessimi politici e si può anche essere ottimi magistrati ma politici disastrosi


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Ma c'é così tanta differenza tra lo stipendio di un magistrato di quel calibro e il presidente del consiglio dei ministri ?


----------



## Emanuele (12 Gennaio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Meglio comunque un magistrato che un grande imprenditore, o peggio delinquenti.





esjie ha scritto:


> Io credo nella contrapposizione dipendente/imprenditore. So che per voi liberali è un concetto antiquato, per me no, anzi è attualissimo.



Nonostante non dia il mio voto a Ingroia, stima ASSOLUTA per queste frasi


----------



## esjie (13 Gennaio 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Nonostante non dia il mio voto a Ingroia, stima ASSOLUTA per queste frasi



Posso sapere perchè no?  (anche in privato se preferisci)


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Gennaio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Non vedo che interesse possa avere un magistrato nel deregolamentare il lavoro...
> 
> Io credo nella contrapposizione dipendente/imprenditore. So che per voi liberali è un concetto antiquato, per me no, anzi è attualissimo.



Intendevo che avrebbe fatto gli interessi da magistrato.
Io non credo di essere liberale.
Sentir parlare oggi, con il massimo rispetto che porto verso te e qualsiasi altro utente, di CONTRAPPOSIZIONE fra dipendente e imprenditore, onestamente mi da' i brividi.


----------



## Francy (13 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Intendevo che avrebbe fatto gli interessi da magistrato.
> Io non credo di essere liberale.
> Sentir parlare oggi, con il massimo rispetto che porto verso te e qualsiasi altro utente, di CONTRAPPOSIZIONE fra dipendente e imprenditore, onestamente mi da' i brividi.



Premesso che il liberalismo in Italia non è mai esistito, e che se ci fosse davvero una "Rivoluzione liberale" probabilmente nel paese ci sarebbe una guerra civile, questo concetto di contrapposizione dipendente-imprenditore mette i brividi anche a me. Penso, ad esempio, a tutte quelle piccole aziende dove si va avanti anche col rapporto di fiducia fra l'imprenditore, che ci mette idee e soldi, e il dipendente, che le realizza. Penso al fatto che se il dipendente si dimostra meritevole ne guadagna tutta l'azienda, se fa troppo caos invece ne perde tutta l'azienda (e i dipendenti).

E l'Italia si fonda sulle piccole attività...

Detto questo bisogna distinguere da caso a caso, chi pensa che tutti gli imprenditori siano pessime persone sbaglia, e alla grande.


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma c'é così tanta differenza tra lo stipendio di un magistrato di quel calibro e il presidente del consiglio dei ministri ?



Dipende. C'e' magistrato e magistrato.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Dipende. C'e' magistrato e magistrato.



Vedo ora su wikipedia che solitamente non si supera i 40.000 euro netti l'anno. Più le indennità. A questo punto trovo un senso all'azione di Ingroia.


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Premesso che il liberalismo in Italia non è mai esistito, e che se ci fosse davvero una "Rivoluzione liberale" probabilmente nel paese ci sarebbe una guerra civile, questo concetto di contrapposizione dipendente-imprenditore mette i brividi anche a me. Penso, ad esempio, a tutte quelle piccole aziende dove si va avanti anche col rapporto di fiducia fra l'imprenditore, che ci mette idee e soldi, e il dipendente, che le realizza. Penso al fatto che se il dipendente si dimostra meritevole ne guadagna tutta l'azienda, se fa troppo caos invece ne perde tutta l'azienda (e i dipendenti).
> 
> E l'Italia si fonda sulle piccole attività...
> 
> Detto questo bisogna distinguere da caso a caso, chi pensa che tutti gli imprenditori siano pessime persone sbaglia, e alla grande.



Ma poi, la cosa che veramente cozza con questa ideologia della lotta di classe, totalmente anacronistica, e' il concetto stesso di piccolo/medio imprenditore. Il piccolo/medio imprenditore di dividendo non prende niente o quasi, piuttosto, prende lo stipendio dalla societa' di cui e' socio, diventando, di fatto, un lavoratore dipendente. Stipendio più alto? Certamente si. Rischio enormemente più alto? Certamente si.
Poi vorrei fare una puntualizzazione ulteriore sulla figura del piccolo/medio imprenditore. E' sbagliato pensare che ci metta le idee e i soldi. E' stra limitativo. Un imprenditore la sua società la vive. Non timbra il cartellino, pur essendo, di fatto, dipendente. Al contrario, lavora (sottolineo Fortemente LAVORA) fino a tardi (per tardi intendo che comincia alle otto e finisce alle dieci), nei week end e nelle festività, se serve. E, ho visto piu' di una volta imprenditori METTERE SOLDI A FONDO PERDUTO nelle societa', ormai morte, per non farle chiudere, perche' quei venti/trenta dipendenti che hanno li conoscono personalmente da una vita e non li vogliono mandare via.Dico queste cose perche' le vivo quotidianamente. Chi crede che l'imprenditore sia uno coi soldi che frusta i dipendenti e' davvero rimasto indietro un giro. E' ovvio che c'è caso e caso, ma la maggior parte degli imprenditori che ho conosciuto sono cosi. Paradossalmente, alcuni di loro sono operai che nel corso degli anni sono riusciti a mettere su un'impresa propria, quindi non esattamente estranei al mondo che dovrebbero, secondo alcuni, vessare e sfruttare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vedo ora su wikipedia che solitamente non si supera i 40.000 euro netti l'anno. Più le indennità. A questo punto trovo un senso all'azione di Ingroia.



Penso che i giudici della corte costituzionale (parliamo del rango piu' alto) prendano diverse centinaia di migliaia di euro l'anno.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma poi, la cosa che veramente cozza con questa ideologia della lotta di classe, totalmente anacronistica, e' il concetto stesso di piccolo/medio imprenditore. Il piccolo/medio imprenditore di dividendo non prende niente o quasi, piuttosto, prende lo stipendio dalla societa' di cui e' socio, diventando, di fatto, un lavoratore dipendente. Stipendio più alto? Certamente si. Rischio enormemente più alto? Certamente si.
> Poi vorrei fare una puntualizzazione ulteriore sulla figura del piccolo/medio imprenditore. E' sbagliato pensare che ci metta le idee e i soldi. E' stra limitativo. Un imprenditore la sua società la vive. Non timbra il cartellino, pur essendo, di fatto, dipendente. Al contrario, lavora (sottolineo Fortemente LAVORA) fino a tardi (per tardi intendo che comincia alle otto e finisce alle dieci), nei week end e nelle festività, se serve. E, ho visto piu' di una volta imprenditori METTERE SOLDI A FONDO PERDUTO nelle societa', ormai morte, per non farle chiudere, perche' quei venti/trenta dipendenti che hanno li conoscono personalmente da una vita e non li vogliono mandare via.Dico queste cose perche' le vivo quotidianamente. Chi crede che l'imprenditore sia uno coi soldi che frusta i dipendenti e' davvero rimasto indietro un giro. E' ovvio che c'è caso e caso, ma la maggior parte degli imprenditori che ho conosciuto sono cosi. Paradossalmente, alcuni di loro sono operai che nel corso degli anni sono riusciti a mettere su un'impresa propria, quindi non esattamente estranei al mondo che dovrebbero, secondo alcuni, vessare e sfruttare.



Su questo sono molto d'accordo con te. Non a caso la mia visione sul ruolo dell'imprenditore è cambiata radicalmente in quest'ultimo periodo.


----------



## Emanuele (13 Gennaio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Posso sapere perchè no?  (anche in privato se preferisci)



Ti ho risposto in privato 



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma poi[...]vessare e sfruttare.



Se guardi il messaggio di esjie c'è scritto "grandi" imprenditori, non piccoli-medi. Detto questo, mi fa piacere che tu abbia conosciuto solo imprenditori onesti e integerrimi ma io ho visto e conosciuto appartenenti alla stessa categoria di ben altra pasta. Gente che assume solo a condizione che tu non appartenga a nessuna o solo a "certe" sigle sindacali, che ti fa lavorare in nero con tanti saluti ai contributi e all'assicurazione sul lavoro, che sfrutta gli immigrati irregolari con paghe da fame sotto il ricatto della denuncia ai CC; e tanto altro. Senza dimenticare i 120 miliardi di evasione annua prodotti tra loro e i liberi professionisti.
Non prendiamoci in giro: la contrapposizione tra datore di lavoro e dipendente esiste ed è più forte che mai, purtroppo viviamo in un'epoca in cui si tenta di dare un'immagine del mondo estremamente sfumata e non corrispondente alla realtà.


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Gennaio 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Ti ho risposto in privato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ovviamente, come detto, c'è caso e caso. Su una quarantina di imprenditori che ho conosciuto, nessuno rientra in quello che tu mi descrivi. Ho conosciuto gente che spremeva i dipendenti, certo, ma cose del genere personalmente non le ho mai viste. Detto questo, i "grandi" imprenditori, in Italia, contano poco. Grande scena la Fiat, la barilla, Ferrero e compagni ma, in rapporto al pil, le piccole e medie imprese valgono MOLTO di piu. L'evasione (meglio, l'elusione)e' un'altra questione, molto piu' delicata di quello che sembra. Il sistema tributario in generale e i metodi ed organi di controllo sono mostruosamente inefficienti (e leggendo il programma di monti, quando ho visto che vuole riformarli ho avuto un'eiaculazione). In passato il sommerso era molto piu' pesante. Oggigiorno, con la tracciabilita' e le pratiche anti riciclaggio, i magheggi sono estremamente piu' ridotti.
Detto questo, per quella che e' la mia esperienza personale (e non credo di prendere in giro nessuno, cosa me ne tornerebbe in tasca?) reputo inconcepibile parlare in questo momento storico di contrapposizione fra imprenditore e lavoratore. Poi, ognuno e' libero di pensarla come crede.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Gennaio 2013)

Ingroia sarà un alleato di Di Pietro.
Questo basta per rendere il suo partito detestabile.


----------



## esjie (13 Gennaio 2013)

La lotta di classe ci raccontano ogni giorno che è anacronistica, superata, ecc. Eppure mi sembra che Confindustria ci creda fortemente: abolizione dell'art. 18, i sindacati sono il male, i sindacati buoni sono CISL e UIL, la CGIL è il peggio ecc.

A me invece mettono i brividi la Marcegaglia e Monti che parlano di flessibilità necessaria, che la stabilità lavorativa è noiosa, che a licenziare più facilmente è più facile trovare lavoro, che i sindacati andrebbero aboliti...

Poi cmq parlavo di grandi imprenditori al governo, e s'è visto come son migliorate le condizioni lavorative quando è andato su il "presidente operaio".


----------



## robs91 (13 Gennaio 2013)

In tutti i paesi sviluppati c'è un minimo di flessibilità,basta vedere i paesi del nord Europa che hanno anche il minor tasso di disoccupazione.


----------



## Doctore (13 Gennaio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> La lotta di classe ci raccontano ogni giorno che è anacronistica, superata, ecc. Eppure mi sembra che Confindustria ci creda fortemente: abolizione dell'art. 18, i sindacati sono il male, i sindacati buoni sono CISL e UIL, la CGIL è il peggio ecc.
> 
> A me invece mettono i brividi la Marcegaglia e Monti che parlano di flessibilità necessaria, che la stabilità lavorativa è noiosa, che a licenziare più facilmente è più facile trovare lavoro, che i sindacati andrebbero aboliti...
> 
> Poi cmq parlavo di grandi imprenditori al governo, e s'è visto come son migliorate le condizioni lavorative quando è andato su il "presidente operaio".


Anche a me fa paura la flessibilita applicata nel sistema italia di oggi senza cambiare le regole del lavoro.Ma se vai nei paesi del nord europa la flessibilita e' una cosa normalissima.


----------

